# Nashville, TN/ Mid-TN Area?



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

We have no support groups whatsoever in TN. I am willing to help get one started if there's any interest out there.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I could conceivably make it to western Tennessee but probably not to Nashville (that's like five hours from me ).


----------



## Firefly9 (May 4, 2009)

I just found this forum while searching for support groups in middle TN! I would be interested in starting a group, although I live about an hour away in Bowling Green and work weird retail hours so I may not be able to make it to every meeting.


----------



## marcus1983b (May 5, 2009)

*hey hey.*

i was just searching google for some support groups and i came upon your post. i live in clarksville, but am moving to nashville in a couple of weeks. i'm down with the support.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

marcus1983b said:


> i was just searching google for some support groups and i came upon your post. i live in clarksville, but am moving to nashville in a couple of weeks. i'm down with the support.


Well for whatever reason I cant PM ppl back, and if I can its not letting me know they got sent, figures lol. :roll

For those interested, I would like to know what sort of group you guys would like to have. Would you like to just have a group where we just meet up and talk about our SA, or did you want to do social things as well, going out and all that?

Anyhoo, just let me know all your ideas and suggestions. Im really excited to get all this goin.


----------



## marcus1983b (May 5, 2009)

i think maybe like casual get togethers at a coffee shop would be nice. i love cafe cocoa. good place to talk without feeling like we are being sequestered in an AA meeting.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Nashville is a fun town, but I am about 6 hours from there (about the same distance as Chicago). It would be a long trip.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's about two hours from here, and I usually don't have anything better to do. Plus, though I detest country music, I like shopping at the Opry Mills there.


----------



## Firefly9 (May 4, 2009)

I like the coffee shop idea.


----------



## juniper1 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Nashvillle Support Group*

Just discovered this site while searching for SAD information. Is there still an interest in creating a support group in Nashville?


----------



## Firefly9 (May 4, 2009)

I'm still interested.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, Im still interested, duh, I started the thread, haha. Marcus1983b and I exchanged info a while ago, havent stayed in touch but Im sure hes still interested as well. This post died so long ago I figured it was a wrap. 

If you guys are serious, send me a PM with your email and availability so we can get this started. Or if someone else wants to take charge fine, but we need to be proactive and whatever is comfortable for the group is fine with me.

I am totally open to all suggestions :yes


----------

